# What Shampoo's and Conditioners do yall use



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

I am picking up my puppy tomorrow, and I have been curious when you actually need to bathe the dogs, what shampoos do you use? Do yall use conditioner? I searched and saw 1 recomendation for EarthBath but that is all so far.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I use Miracle Coat shampoo and #1 All-Systems Botanical Conditioner mostly. Conditioners usually need to be used very dilute so be sure and read the directions. 

Miracle Corp - About us

#1 All Systems • Complete Line of Grooming Products


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We use EarthBath...I like it.


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just got my order of NEEM....will let you know when we use it. I was using Oatmeal shampoo but Meka scratched a bit so I wanted to find something better. Not sure if I have but I'll soon find out.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

TexasGS said:


> I am picking up my puppy tomorrow, and I have been curious when you actually need to bathe the dogs, what shampoos do you use? Do yall use conditioner? I searched and saw 1 recommendation for EarthBath but that is all so far.


 
Congrat on your new pup! YOU MUST BE SO EXCITED!!!:happyboogie::happyboogie:Our Molly is 91/2mths and we bathed her once and that didn't work out to well so now we take her swimming 4 or 5 times a week and she loves it. Once every 3 or 4 weeks we scrub her with a biodegradable shampoo while she is swimming


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I use Earthbath too. Many people rarely bathe their GSDs and that's fine, but I think it's a good idea to give your puppy a couple of baths while he's still small, just to get him used to the idea. I usually do it in the kitchen sink because it's much easier to control them in the small space, and it's also MUCH easier on my back!

Here's Halo puppy getting a bath:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I use Earthbath too. Many people rarely bathe their GSDs and that's fine, but I think it's a good idea to give your puppy a couple of baths while he's still small, just to get him used to the idea. I usually do it in the kitchen sink because it's much easier to control them in the small space, and it's also MUCH easier on my back!
> 
> Here's Halo puppy getting a bath:


 :rofl:OMG THAT IS THE CUTEST PIC THAT i HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I would wait until the pup is at least 4 months...to bathe that is.


----------



## manb1 (Dec 17, 2004)

Our breeder advised against baths (unless necessary for some reason like a skunk  Her skin is excellent (she's 6). She does get in the doggie pool.


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

I didnt plan on bathing often at all just wanted to be prepared when the time came. But for whats its worth I really am so excited, today seemed like it was so much longer than what it really was haha!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Halo in the sink ..... priceless. Won't fit in there for long. LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Miss Molly May said:


> :rofl:OMG THAT IS THE CUTEST PIC THAT i HAVE EVER SEEN


I like this one too. 










She hasn't fit in there for a LONG time, I took that picture on Superbowl Sunday, 2009. She's over a year and a half old and about 58/59 pounds. 

I would definitely not wait until 4 months old to give the first bath, just make sure to towel dry well and keep the puppy warm until fully dry. Keefer had several puppy baths - it took a long time for him to figure out how to pee without getting it all over himself (boys! :rofl so he smelled like pee all the time. 

I tried to wrap Halo in a dry towel and hold her in my lap but she was having none of that, so I tossed a towel over her on the floor.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I use tearless baby shampoo. I have had no problems with it. My fav is the lavender.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I wouldn't use baby shampoo, I've been told it is made to remove oil (human hair is oily) so it will strip out all the natural oils and damage a dog's coat.

My favorite shampoo I've used so far for Bianca is Animal Naturals True Colors.
My favorite shampoo brand in general is Les Poochs, but I haven't used it on Bianca yet because I used the stuff I had up on my previous dogs and haven't bought more yet...all I have right now is the shampoo for white dogs which is great for white dogs but not really meant for a black and red like Bianca! I'm planning to order more though. I really like the results it gave me with my previous dogs. It is not easy to find because it's mostly sold to groomers, but some non-chain pet stores do carry it or you can order it from the company. It seems expensive when you look at the price, but it actually is diluted 20:1 so it lasts a very long time.

Earthbath is pretty good if you just want something basic.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Dog's skin is around pH 7.5 while human skin is 5.5 pH. This means that a dog's skin is much more alkaline than ours. Good shampoos for dogs take this into consideration. Human shampoos used on dogs can result in dry, irritated skin and a dry coat. 

As far as pups, I got my last pupper at 7 weeks old and the bathing began. He had lots of little baths over the puppy months. He was introduced to the dryer, the grooming table, and plenty of slow introduction to nail trimming.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use an Emu Oil shampoo that is bottled for my local pet store. I love it. It strips the nasty without drying out her skin.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I use Dr. Akerman's Colloidal Oatmeal shampoo for Phoenix b/c of his allergies. The only pain is that is has to sit on his coat up to 15 minutes after lathering him up. He's a dog that hates to sit for even a minute, so it's the longest 15 minutes of his life....

But he smells wonderful when I'm all done.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use Earthbathe. i don't think
GSD's need a bath :crazy:. they seem
like they're self cleaning .

my dog is 3 yrs. old and he's
been bathed maybe 4 or 5 times.

i know i bathed him twice when he had the runs.
i bathed him once when he came home from
the creek. he always swims in this creek. oneday
when he came home he smelled awfull, yucky.

i'm sure there must have been a couple of
more times but i can't think of them.

during the summer my dog gets wet with the the
hose a lot. that's sort of a bath or rinse.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you give your dog a bath
teach him not to shake untill you tell him.
it comes in handy.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

My dogs have only had 2, maybe 3 baths in their life (when they were puppies) and I just used Johnson's Baby shampoo on them.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> when you give your dog a bath
> teach him not to shake untill you tell him.
> it comes in handy.


THIS is excellent advice!!! Especially if you bath the dog in the bathroom. It allows you time to close the shower curtain so the entire bathroom, as well as yourself doesn't get soaked.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I taught Jax to "wait" and as soon as I put the towel over her she can shake, then wait again until we get outside. 

you can also teach them TO Shake. When they are wet lightly grab the skin right above their shoulders and shake it like they would, telling them to Shake. Just make sure you are standing directly in front of them or you'll be soaked.


----------

